# Crown Cloud Retired Recipes



## rogue zombie (28/2/17)

The latest, most kind, US juice maker to share retired recipes:

via Reddit
Crown Cloud
_
Hello everyone, around a month ago my company Crown Clouds ceased the production of many old flavors we didn't believe lived up to our current standards. These are all still great flavors, they are just old and not up the same par of the juice that we currently make. Since we aren't producing them any more I thought I might as well release a dump of the recipes so at least someone can get some use of them!_

*Chill Azul*

4% Forest Fruit (FA)

3% Blueberry Extra (TFA)

2% Blueberry (CAP)

14 Drops Arctic Winter Menthol (FA) *PER oz / 30mls*

*Melon Berry*

6% Watermelon (LA)

3% Forest Fruit / Forest Mix (FA)

1% Strawberry (HS)

2.5% Blue Raspberry (FW)

*Apples & Cream*

5% Double Apple (CAP)

2% Apple Pie (FA)

1% Caramel (FA)

3% Bavarian Cream (TFA)

1.5% Sweet Cream (CAP)

2% Peanut Butter (FW)

*Wildberry Sweets*

2% Orange (FW)

2% Strawberry (FA)

3% Hypnotic Myst (FA)

1% Passion Fruit (FA)

1% Blackberry (FA)

2% Sweet & Tart (TFA)

*Fruit Punch*

2% Golden Pineapple (CAP)

1% Orange (FW)

2% Papaya (TFA)

2% Blue Raspberry (FW)

3% Ripe Strawberry (TFA)

*Crunch Berry King*

6% Fruit Circles (TFA)

3.5% Crunch Berry (TFA)

1.5% Marshmallow (FA)

2.5% Van. Whipped Cream (CAP)

2% Sweet Cream (CAP)

_Enjoy!


edit If you haven't tried these flavors before and decide to mix them up feel free to posts your opinion on the result here, I'd love here what you all think of our old flavors! We're also running a reddit exclusive sale on our website, if you'd like to try out our current flavors that are still in stock check out our post over in /r/electronic_cigarette/ for details.


edit #2 To clear up some confusion, our former Reddit account is /u/CrownClouds , I created this account to be able to post across several sub reddits not pertaining to vaping so I wouldn't have to identify as my E-Juice company (username wise) via each one._

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## SAVaper (28/2/17)

Awesome.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/3/17)

Nice find!!! Thanks for the share!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (1/3/17)

Has any one ever tried any of these flavours and any recomendations if so?
Fruit punch sounds yum.


----------



## rogue zombie (1/3/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Has any one ever tried any of these flavours and any recomendations if so?
> Fruit punch sounds yum.



I mixed Chill Azul yesterday. Will give it a few days before I try though. I will revert back here with my findings.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## PistolJay (1/3/17)

Legend! Nice Find and thanks for sharing.

Going to give that Crunch Berry King a go!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

